# Changing Cam and Crank Sensors



## Galaxie500 (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to change my Rogue's cam and crank sensor this weekend. Does anyone have any DIY write ups? Anything special to be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know you can find write ups on how to do it for an X trail. Just do a search in either this forum or the Aussie X trail forum. Same engine so its bound to be pretty similar
Good luck.


----------

